# New Thing



## Oldmechthings (Jan 26, 2008)

After setting nearly a month being dormant waiting for drawings to be made, and then followed by parts being cut and fabricated, my baby steam shovel sprouted a thing on the front late yesterday. I'm not sure just yet, but I think that means that it is going to be a boy one.







That is hardly a start on the boom, there is so much still left to do on it. In fact right it is now only being held up in place with a piece of wire. It needs to come off to be worked on some more, but I have to do things like that once in a while to spur my enthusiasm. Anyway Wes said he wanted to see a progress picture.
    Birk


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 26, 2008)

Very intersting Old, I would love to learn to do all the things that you have done. Every time I look at one of your posts I am humbled. Nice work and we all love the pics. Keep them coming please..


----------



## Mcgyver (Jan 26, 2008)

Birk, great stuff, you're killing me with the small photo, you do great work and it would be great to see more detail. 

did you create any plans or is it design as you go?


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 26, 2008)

I would like to see better pictures of that.

Eric


----------

